# Reedy "Plutonium" Brushes $29.00 pair ?



## ovalman21 (Mar 24, 2002)

Wow now that is expensive. Now you have to buy 30.00 dollar brushes to run their motors 30 times compared to orion's for 4.00. What have you all heard about these. Can you reserrate and run again. That is just alot. Imagine burning them up. Ouch.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Brushless is looking better and better


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

I know I love Racing.But you will never see me pay $29.00 for a pair of brushes. Plus shipping.I don't think so.Hank your right Brushless is sounding better.I can't even imagine them trying to market a $29.00 brush. If that is the new secret to going Fast.Well i will stick with what i been doing. My .02 about that mess!!!


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

My lrp/reedy brushless is on order!!!!!!!
sick of cutting coms and buyin brushes :thumbsup:


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

30 runs on 1 set of brushes??? If there just as fast as a 4383 you'd be money ahead in the end, but I can't imagine they're as fast.
Antonio, who has run them, and how'd you hear about them???

Later, Bret


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

The Jet. Associated web site. Under reedy brushes.Talks about them there.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I didn't see where it gave a price.


----------



## ovalman21 (Mar 24, 2002)

Look at the price on Horizon's site.

Phil


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You got to visit the main HobbyTalk site once in awhile 

Posted Nov 25th -> http://www.hobbytalk.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=352


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

*thud* hmmm...


*Reedy Plutonium Brush (pr)* [ASC777]
by ASSOCIATED ELECTRICS, INC. in Electric Motors & Accessories
Not Yet Available







List: $29.99 Our Price: $28.49


----------



## RACERX1 (Nov 15, 2004)

YIKES !!!!!!!!! i payed that much for 20 pairs back at a track in niles mich. back in 2000 and i still have quite a few pairs left I wouldnt pay that much

(just my 2 centtttts.)

racerx1


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Before Horizon has something available they typically stick a very high price on it. Once it is available the price will probably go to something reasonable.


----------



## ovalman21 (Mar 24, 2002)

From the Associated camp it sounds like the price wont be going down much. Sounds like they are for guys running onroad because you get like 30 runs with a set. Intead of 1 or 2.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

ovalman21 said:


> From the Associated camp it sounds like the price wont be going down much. Sounds like they are for guys running onroad because you get like 30 runs with a set. Intead of 1 or 2.


i get at least a good 8 runs on my brushes  im just ghetto like that 
shoot, my basher motor has got.. 12+ and its running strong


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Must be I'm awefully cheap because I just keep reserrating my brushes. I don't want to guess how many runs some of my brushes have on them. I just cut the motor and reserrate the brushes.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

OvalmanPA said:


> Must be I'm awefully cheap because I just keep reserrating my brushes. I don't want to guess how many runs some of my brushes have on them. I just cut the motor and reserrate the brushes.


hehe... i would go brushless, but then i wouldnt/couldnt run the intermediate stock / sportsman stock class anymore. i'd be clumped in with all the brushless freaks who have unlimited funds in batteries and electronics and and and...

what counts is.. i have fun... with this hobby whether i win or not 
i still use 2400's and can whoop those with 33300's


----------



## sedanaddict (Nov 7, 2003)

*30.00 brushes*

those are mod brushes aren't they? I would pay 30.00 a pair for stock brushes that would last 30 runs. Touring stock pushes the limit as far as heat in the motor goes and i get about 2 runs per set, 3 if I am lucky.


----------

